
Ask HN: Reporting domain name registrars for abuse inaction? - stevenjohns
Namecheap.com has become the domain registrar of choice for SMS scams in Australia. This includes everything from fake news sites encouraging people to download malware to phishing scams.<p>I’ve reported multiple domains to Namecheap and the “legal” team cares as much as telling me to go bother someone else about it even though it’s in violation of their TOS. Namecheap of course also hides the WHOIS information so it more or less stops any action from being taken.<p>I’d like to think ICANN requires registrars to be a bit more proactive about abusive domains, so the inaction is fairly confusing.<p>Is there any way to try to have Namecheap enforce their abuse TOS? As it stands it appears to exist only for show.
======
fasouto
I am in a similar situation, a couple of domains are copying our site and the
domain registar [https://www.cscglobal.com/](https://www.cscglobal.com/) it's
not doing anything to solve the situation.

They even have an abuse email domainabuse@cscglobal.com but they never reply
(not even an automatic reply)

After contacted them via customer support email on their site, they say that
they have scalated the case to their legal team but that I have low priority
since I'm not a customer.

What I did is filling this form
[https://forms.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/complaints/r...](https://forms.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/complaints/registrars/standards-
complaint-form) but I don't know if this will change anything.

